# Can You Really Fight Another Man??



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Something to ask yourself now...not when you are faced with fight or flee...can you REALLY stand up and fight hand to hand, with another man? Studies show that over 90% of men will flee vs. fight if given the opportunity. This is bred into us through hundreds or actually thousands of generations of our ancestors so it is understandable that we feel the urge to run rather than get involved in a hand to hand situation. I urge you to find a local self-defense course ASAP and start the process of learning how to defend yourself and your family in the event of SHTF or just in the event that your have to fight to survive. 
C5GUY


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

Good post most of the time its not the physical harm but the mental effects if you can get used to someone in your face you can then put up some defence rather than freeze


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Tao of jeet kun do highly recommended. Mastery of the will is paramount.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I've was a scrappy kid all growing up. Where I was from it wasn't cool to be smart. Luckily I was tough too. I don't have a problem fighting anymore though I don't go out and look for it anymore either (thanks to my wife) lol. I've always been able to hold my own and I'm Irish so I'm not a particularly fair fighter anyway but I've never had any formal training which I would love to do. I'm just not sure if I should start with a basic self defense course or choose a martial art. If I do go ahead with choosing a martial arts style how do I make that choice? I'm a big guy if that makes a difference. 6'2" about 265lbs.

Awesome thread by the way. ::saber::


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds like your a big chap i would go for a modern ju-jutsu style like krav maga or checkout jim wagners videos on youtube with self defence you need some thing that fits your needs rather than a traditional art unless you want to learn something other than to take care of yourself and loved ones


----------



## Nathaniel (May 15, 2012)

Hello C5GUY, I must say that was some information brother. Dint know men choose to flee than fight. lol
Glad I belong to the 10%, how about you?


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

I had always chose to flee rather than fight...I was small & lightweight but had a bit of grit to me. When I had to fight (ie:couldn't flee) I was 1 hellva dirty fighter & used leverage to my advantage. Made it so no one in their right mind wanted to mess with me & even made a good friend outta the one guy who wanted to kick my butt. Now I'm old (well, over 50) & out of shape, & need to start exercising so when SHTF I will better prepared physically. If the gun jams, I would like to be able to at least be able to run away :lol:


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

In my almost 60 years on this old earth I have never been in a fair fight. The only desired results is to be the one that walks away when the fighting is over no matter what it takes to accomplish this result.


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

Yes, I can. Especially if it's just unarmed combat, I'm not worried any more. I used to be scared shitless, convinced I had a glass jaw thanks to a heck of a lot of surgeries I've had on my face and skull. But, now I've been in some fistfights, and someone chucked a glass bottle at my face. And I'm just fine. I feel a lot stronger and braver now. Turns out, when I get in a fight I red out and go a bit nuts. Lucky I was raised a Quaker, eh? (Trying to train that out of myself, though.) Fiance used to get in fights all the time, doesn't really give a crap. Also helps that we're both big into weight-lifting, pretty strong, I think among our friends my fiance is the only one who could overpower me. So I'm not too worried about your Average Joe.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

In the US at least, any fight can become a gunfight in 1/2 second. Anywhere in the world, knives, table legs, bottles, etc can be brought into play in 1 second or less. The only reasons to fight hand to hand is if you are dealing with someone you dont want to have to shoot, or you have stupidly gone someplace unarmed.

I earned a black belt in karate while I was overseas in the army, but it is a very, very poor substitute for having a gun in your hand, and honest to god top-speed of hitting skill with that gun and effective ammo in its magazine.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

It takes at least 100 hours of training, spread over several months, to give yourself even the basic levels of fighting skill. Real ability, even if you are young, strong, fit and athletic, takes 200 or more hours to achieve, and you'll never get it in classes of over 4 people. Such training, from a real deal instructor, cost about $25 an hour, so the overall cost will run 5k or so.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> In my almost 60 years on this old earth I have never been in a fair fight. The only desired results is to be the one that walks away when the fighting is over no matter what it takes to accomplish this result.


 EXACTLY........'fair' is in a ring with rules or on the mat with rules , there is *no* " fair" on the street. And quite frankly many folks would benefit from two systems that many folks think are *simple* , spend some time on the mat with good Judo Players , and spend some time in a boxing gym , add elbows , knees and the Muay Thai style cut kick.

And as cited , it's *reaction* that's the problem for many folks , old Ed Parker saying , " He who hesitates meditates horizontally". One cannot wait until one is hit to react.

If at all possible break the opponent down as regards mobility , balance and air and take the first possible avenue of escape that presents itself.

I'll point out something here , get yourself a copy of Grey's Anatomy , start reading it. If you know how the human body goes together and operates then it's easier to dismantle it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

preop said:


> In the US at least, any fight can become a gunfight in 1/2 second. Anywhere in the world, knives, table legs, bottles, etc can be brought into play in 1 second or less. The only reasons to fight hand to hand is if you are dealing with someone you dont want to have to shoot, or you have stupidly gone someplace unarmed.
> 
> I earned a black belt in karate while I was overseas in the army, but it is a very, very poor substitute for having a gun in your hand, and honest to god top-speed of hitting skill with that gun and effective ammo in its magazine.


Sure you are, and I'm actually broadcasting from a hollowed-out volcano and training wasps the size of housecats to live off peanut butter and tang :grin:


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Leon said:


> Sure you are, and I'm actually broadcasting from a hollowed-out volcano and training wasps the size of housecats to live off peanut butter and tang :grin:


 Hey remember that housecats just run off when shot with .45 acp , and you can't forget the debarked chihuahuas as an alarm system.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

if it comes down to protecting my kids, yes.. and I would do it to the death if need be. Never underestimate a woman protecting her children.. Ive been there once, done that .. and dont remember much. I blacked out... the end result was one person in the hospital and me talking to the police about what I remember.. best thing was, my kids were safe.


----------



## errorborne (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree with what you said about fair fights. I don't fight for silly reasons, if I do fight it is going to be dirty and serious.

*But from the perspective of a Survivalist.... it may be wiser to run away or make peace.* You cite the genetic propensity for doing so in your original post. Accepting your numbers and supposing that people will do one or the other, the fact that we have a trait that is 9x more common than the other trait means it historically has done a much better job of keeping one alive long enough to make babies than the trait that compells individuals choose violent confrontation.

Sometimes running will get you killed, but most of the times it will allow you to survive, (maybe go back to your cave get a spear, and a couple friends, and go kill the danger).

Be willing to running be ready to fight dirty.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Every situation would be different, but I'd try to go along with what Chinese General Sun Tzu said in 600 BC- "The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle".
In that respect I believe in the power of words.
For example if confronted with an aggressive zomb, maybe the words "Hi, man, fancy a cup of coffee?" would work wonders and defuse the situation..
And maybe you could even make him an offer he couldn't refuse by inviting him to come in out of the lonely cold and fit into your little group in some way, 'strength in numbers' and all that.
Zombs need love too you know..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At age 63 I would not attempt to fight anyone younger than me with hands and feet only. That's why for the last 40+ years I have carried AT LEAST a 4" fixed blade knife. Now with my concealed firearm license I carry a pistol as well as a knife.
And thanks to my training and experience I can make a threat assesment and react very close to instantaneously. I actually have used this skill.
But given the chance I will retreat.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This guy in Israel comes looking for trouble with an iron bar in this road rage incident and finds himself staring down the barrel of a gun, so he quickly drops the bar, puts his hands up and falls to his knees, such is the awesome power of the gun, even when it's not fired..


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

I am up to my fighting weight.
Too old and fat to run so I have no other choice.
I will just use my crutches to beat the crap out of who ever. 
Or fall on them.
The reason for flightis animal instinct.
Fighting expends energy and opens us up to injury.
Getting injured causes other problems even in good times. It is expensive to get treated.
If you have to treat injuries yourd=self then another whole can of woms is opened.
So to all the macho guys just remember this BE SAFE.
All the martial arts and target practice mean nothing if you have busted bones and 105 degree fever.
Even a lion knows when to avoid a fight.
Words of a guy who avoids fighta but is ready to TCOB if need be.
A 3 cell amg light is a wonderful tool.
Sometimes it sheds light on the issue as required.
By the way I am the guy who would scare the crap out of you just by looking at you. Don't judge all books by thir cover.
The ink is just skin deep and the heart is hidden.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pepper spray, sturdy cane, AA mag light(kubotan) with keys, 3" folder(s),9mm Kurz(s),9mm Luger.

Any and or all of the above will be used.

The only issue with the mag light and keys, is that it puts extra weight on the ignition switch in the automobile and may cause the need for replacement.


----------



## Komradgeneral (Sep 17, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> I've was a scrappy kid all growing up. Where I was from it wasn't cool to be smart. Luckily I was tough too. I don't have a problem fighting anymore though I don't go out and look for it anymore either (thanks to my wife) lol. I've always been able to hold my own and I'm Irish so I'm not a particularly fair fighter anyway but I've never had any formal training which I would love to do. I'm just not sure if I should start with a basic self defense course or choose a martial art. If I do go ahead with choosing a martial arts style how do I make that choice? I'm a big guy if that makes a difference. 6'2" about 265lbs.
> 
> Awesome thread by the way. ::saber::


Aikido. Because...

You don't know how long the fight is gonna last. Aikido uses the force of your enemies against them thus helping you conserve strength. This is very useful if you're faced with multiple attackers. Remember Steven Segal? He's an Aikido 7th Dan Blackbelt, what he does in his movies are the moves he'd do in real life. (besides.... Segal is a big guy ... like you.)

The downside to Aikido is that it's defensive in nature. Another martial art for offense might be advisable like the Israeli Haganah.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I get in fights several times a year, trying to get someone into custody during an arrest. (Had one Wednesday night) Very few people know how to fight and when you find someone that does you have a problem. If you have to fight, attack hard and do not stop until the other guy is down and out. Hit the groin or throat use what ever weapon you have at hand, If you have a gun shove off of the bad guy get distance then draw. If you are too close you will be fighting for your own gun. ( I have had to do this and it S*cks) The best way is armed and with distance.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

*Been there and done that !*







There is a lot of truth in what the coffee cup says !


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

To the Original ?. . . Absolutely! I have before I will again so in a SHTF situation . . . Without hesitation!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When an Irishman says he's willing to fight, believe him! :grin:

My name is Denton. Take a guess.

I'm not smart enough to run; never have been. I have the very crooked nose to prove that I lead with it. People never figured out that the nose was nothing more than the ON switch for me. 
That was then. Back when testosterone wasn't against the law. Today, manhood is a crime, having a red line means intolerance and standing for something is wrong. Screw that.

Can I, have I, will I got toe to toe with another man or men? Damned skippy. My mama didn't raise no coward. I was raised on John Wayne movies.

By the way. I have a son. He was trained never to start crap, but not to back down. He was also trained to never, EVER tolerate a bully and, if ever he witnesses someone being bullied, he'd better wade into the problem as if his name was Apocalypse and he was bringing in the end of time. No mercy.

I hope he carries on the tradition.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Fighting and killing are two entirely different things. And even then.... Killing is really two different things. There is self-defense and ... well... murder. When thinking self defense... you have the face the internal struggle of whether or not you had an opportunity to get away without killing him or if it was your only option. Some people aren't mentally prepared for that. When it comes to murder... I don't mean a random act of violence. I'm talking about killing someone before they can harm you... or before they have even threatened you... or even... sad to say... killing someone to take their stuff so that you can survive. Thankfully, the majority of our society is not prepared for that. Of course... that means they will be the first to fall... and will suffer the most. But the advantage is two-fold: 1) it give the bad guys something to focus on while you get away (i.e., rob the easy target) and 2) Provides a source of food and gear for those of us willing to make the hard choices to survive. 

Now... you have to ask the question... If I'm willing to shoot someone from a distance... do I really have what it takes to look him in the eye and shove a knife in his gut... or to watch him die while I slowly choke the life out of him. And more importantly, can I do it without it mentally affecting me so I can continue to take any actions I need to in order to survive... or does it affect me so badly I shut down. Even a few minutes of non-action from the shock of your actions can endanger your life.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i wouldnt be strong enough. thats why i am armed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Fighting and killing are two entirely different things. And even then.... Killing is really two different things. There is self-defense and ... well... murder. When thinking self defense... you have the face the internal struggle of whether or not you had an opportunity to get away without killing him or if it was your only option. Some people aren't mentally prepared for that. When it comes to murder... I don't mean a random act of violence. I'm talking about killing someone before they can harm you... or before they have even threatened you... or even... sad to say... killing someone to take their stuff so that you can survive. Thankfully, the majority of our society is not prepared for that. Of course... that means they will be the first to fall... and will suffer the most. But the advantage is two-fold: 1) it give the bad guys something to focus on while you get away (i.e., rob the easy target) and 2) Provides a source of food and gear for those of us willing to make the hard choices to survive.
> 
> Now... you have to ask the question... If I'm willing to shoot someone from a distance... do I really have what it takes to look him in the eye and shove a knife in his gut... or to watch him die while I slowly choke the life out of him. And more importantly, can I do it without it mentally affecting me so I can continue to take any actions I need to in order to survive... or does it affect me so badly I shut down. Even a few minutes of non-action from the shock of your actions can endanger your life.


Basic questions a person had better ask before purchasing a weapon.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not in the best of shape and usually have a baby or two in tow, but I would fight a man if it came down to it. I have been in physical fights with men.

God help the guy if he tries to come between me and my child or hurt my child. I am the type of mom that would die defending one of my babies if I had to. I think a lot of moms are that way.















Some of my aggressive nature and approach comes from how I was raised. My daddy is an an ex-Marine outdoorsman and gun collector. I basically grew up at the gun range and was taught to stand up for myself in those kind of scenarios.

I've actually been in a situation where a man broke into my apartment when I was home alone (this was years ago). I was in my kitchen making breakfast when I heard the door creek open and I reacted immediately, grabbing a knife from the silverware drawer. He had no idea I was in the house or my location. I charged him from my location. I pretended someone else was in the house and was calling 911. I acted confident and a little crazy and did it loud enough so all my neighbors could hear me. I also held my weapon in a way that he couldn't quite see it, but he knew it was there. I took control of the energy and charged him right out of my house. He fled the scene (thank God!)

Honestly, I think I'm willing to engage people in fights to the point of it being a flaw. If that guy was packing heat, he could have dropped me in the blink of an eye. On the flip side, if I had a gun and I saw him come through the door in a predatorial way with a gun in hand, I would have dropped him. No doubt in my mind. Whether I would have shot to kill, I don't know. It would depend on the variables in that moment. At the very least, I would have ended his tapdancing career for the foreseeable future.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i pick my battles, but am more agressive in every situation with my kids around.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I was a former ARMY Infantryman for 9 years. During these 9 years Uncle Sam has taught us to defend and kill with our hands. I can say this conditioning is everything. I've been out the ARMY for some time now and I've let Beer get the best of me somewhat! I was messing around with some of my friends the other week and I was out of air in less than 2 minutes. I still won the battle but, it took me 10 minutes to get my air back! Now if this was a life or death fight I would of went for the eyes, ears and throat but, since we keep it friendly it went a little longer! What you should take away is fighting is serious! You can kill a man very quickly. Doesn't matter if you meant to or not with certain blows. Just remember when in a serious fight there is no fare fight. If it's concerning the life of yourself or loved one go for the throat and eyes. Your thumb and index finger in a man’s throat will take him down for the count in less than 10 seconds. Best way to learn is practice. Get a bud and wrestle! Watch some videos or get instructions and then try them out on each other. (Be careful some moves will get you hurt even if you’re playing around) Now I know I need to do a little more cardio and I'll be back slinging my buds all over the place! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

ibewbull said:


> ..The reason for flight is animal instinct....Fighting expends energy and opens us up to injury.


Yeah in my younger days I was always getting into scrapes because i had a temper but I've mellowed a bit since then, sure I still feel rage welling up when situations come along, but it only lasts a second or two before I think "I'm not an animal!", and it dies down.
I find the best way to avoid a fight is to use the word "sorry" to defuse the situation, it's often hard to say it but it usually does the trick.
For example my neighbour came hammering on my door a couple of years ago telling me to stop feeding the street pigeons so I answered the door and went straight into apology mode with "Oh I'm sorry mate, I didn't think anybody'd mind", and he walked off.
I wonder if he'd have been so quick to come knocking if he'd known I'm an ex-convict (3 months vigilante rap after I once went up against a black drug gang single handed)..
The "hotel" where I guested for 3 months-

*LEICESTER PRISON*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I am not in the best of shape and usually have a baby or two in tow, but I would fight a man if it came down to it. I have been in physical fights with men.
> 
> God help the guy if he tries to come between me and my child or hurt my child. I am the type of mom that would die defending one of my babies if I had to. I think a lot of moms are that way.
> 
> ...


Mom, you'd be surprised at how many times your style of reaction wins the day.
An intruder isn't going to necessarily have it in him to pull the trigger, either. It also confuses the snot out of the intruder when one responds in an aggressive, highly agitated state of mind. Does he shoot you, can he get you and that "person" to whom you were talking, is it worth death row to kill over a burglary turning robbery? These thoughts are scrambling his already dim mind. Easier to run away than to move forward.
It's been quite a while since I've been in the CJ world, but last time I was there the statistics showed that being meek and intimidated only made things worse for the victim.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes I can. Nuff said.

Please don't take that as me acting like a bad ass. Don't anybody kid themselves, real world fights are not like in the movies/TV. You get your head bashed into the pavement your not getting back up.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^^this im toooooooo broke up to fight so my best bet is to cut you or shoot you till you die.
or die trying a ambush is one thing but if i see you comming thats diffrent.
i cant fight you i dont have the breath nor the strength not for long,


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Most people would be amazed at what their or others response would be when said life is in REAL danger of ending.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Shotlady... I have to completely agree with you. We often treat females as a lessor threat because you don't have a man's size or muscles... but a woman defending her kids is running on more than just adrenaline... she's running on thousands of years of survival instinct. And... there is always that adage about a woman scorned. Men can be brutal in battle... but women can be downright scary when they are pissed off. I honestly think the best way to end a war would be to round up a bunch of pissed off PMSing women and send them at the enemy. Whatever pieces are left can sign a peace treaty with us.  Men may love their kids and be willing to die to protect them... but they don't have that physical "piece of me" connection that comes from having them in your body for 40 weeks. That subtle but significant difference can turn momma into a she-bear when her cubs are threatened. That one instinct is why I always told my kids (when they were very young), if they ever got separated from us... "go find a mommy and tell her you are lost". I knew her instincts would cause her to protect my kids until she could find an officer or my wife and I.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

keep in mind that after a fight you may not have access to medical care or assistance so things like broken bones, deep lacerations or bacterial infections can do you in after the main event. So pick your battles wisely and if you have to fight, then fight to win. My Pop was a gentleman and amateur boxer but I could never deal with rules when it came to fighting. Look in to Krav Maga, in many areas many martial arts studios have complmentary lessons available on weekends or certain nights during the week. At least learn how to get out of holds, blocking, basic strikes and how to fall down. Get to know where the vital strike points are. Know where a well placed hand strike will end a fight. Then leave the area. Having a small kubaton on a keyring will aid you in mashing on soft tissue areas or just hardening a punch.
Take advantage of the free lessons. get a small group of 3 or 4 so you can practice what you learn. Then go find another studio and learn some more. Sometimes the wise thing to do is not fight, whether it is to conserve your resources, bring unwanted attention or just survive one more day. But if you have to fight, fight well. Unfortunately it is easier to be ugly or say ten insulting remarks to someone than to be kind and say something edifying or uplifting. Be safe all.

punch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Shotlady... I have to completely agree with you. We often treat females as a lessor threat because you don't have a man's size or muscles... but a woman defending her kids is running on more than just adrenaline... she's running on thousands of years of survival instinct. And... there is always that adage about a woman scorned. Men can be brutal in battle... but women can be downright scary when they are pissed off. I honestly think the best way to end a war would be to round up a bunch of pissed off PMSing women and send them at the enemy. Whatever pieces are left can sign a peace treaty with us.  Men may love their kids and be willing to die to protect them... but they don't have that physical "piece of me" connection that comes from having them in your body for 40 weeks. That subtle but significant difference can turn momma into a she-bear when her cubs are threatened. That one instinct is why I always told my kids (when they were very young), if they ever got separated from us... "go find a mommy and tell her you are lost". I knew her instincts would cause her to protect my kids until she could find an officer or my wife and I.


Lookit. Years and years (and years) ago, I worked on law enforcement duty station as an MP. I'm here to tell you, I've had to deal with infantry, combat engineers, spec ops...the WORST thing I ever had to grapple with was a woman. Period. The absolute end-all was a Korean woman. I was bad to the bone back in the day, but even then I never wanted to deal with one of those creatures ever again.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Ive been studying several different disciplines since I was a small child, and while I am a lil girl Ive always considered myself to be competent. But several years ago I learned just how little it all means when there are several large men thrown into the equation. If you can, run. It doesn't matter if you know you can whip that guy, or what he said to get you into the fight. You never know how many of his friends are laying in wait.


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

if it came down to it i would be able to fight. i've always been a bit crazy so i don't get messed with that often. But i similate with the other small frame guys on here (5' 11" 155lb). but i also have near 0 body fat percentage, so whatever i pack on is muscle. i will also not hesitate to find an "equalizer" i.e. 2x4, chair, etc. but when it comes down to it i feel i can hold my own, extra training never hurts though.


----------



## kayakinack (Nov 24, 2012)

Yep I can. Did it for 4 years as a Detention Officer in a county jail, that will get you quickly desensitized to that fear of fighting.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yes 100%


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes I can . And that is why I am very careful because I do know what I will do.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I would rather *not* beat the piss out of someone. Bouncing, it is more negotiating and talking, rather than kicking ass. If it must happen, I will tear the roof off the place. But I'd rather not.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Ill whip someone


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

It is truly exhausting to fight for your life and the chances of injury are great. Any weapon is better than no weapon.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If you find yourself in a fair fight, your tactics suck.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea true, i use bare hands. lol


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

I grew up in a ******* town and now've deployed to four combat zones so I definitely have no problem fighting if need be. I was also a bouncer in biker bars for several years when I was younger, but as Dunbar said, it's about negotiation and psychology, just as in the street. I learned a long time ago, even if you win a fight, it still hurts sometimes. Last fist fight I was in, after the first sucker punch, I pounded the guy till he was snoring and didn't even really get hit but I was still on the couch for 2 days after.

I always try to negotiate my way out of any altercation but if it looks like there's gonna be no way out, I attack at the first opportunity and don't stop until one of us isn't moving.


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Even tho I'm young I've still been im more than my share of school fight's.. I don't care what anyone says about ME, but if someone says something about my family or my girlfriend then I'm first going to give them a warning and tell them that if they dont stop doing things like that then they WILL gett hurt.. Most people dont go up against strong, about 6,2 feet long guys. The only time that I've REALY had a serius fight was when two foreign guy's threathened me with a knife when i were in Oslo a few month's ago, I told them to back off and they didnt.. I was taller, stronger, better trained than them, one ended up in the hospital with several broken bones and the other one ran away. I'm not scared to fight, even tho I try telling people that its a bad idea to mess with me first..


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats awesome


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

Good question many times I have had Friends say they would do good in a fight or are tough but have never really been in a fight or it was one time back in highschool. The worst is the person who thinks they are a deadly weapon because they did Karate over a decade ago before MMA and never truly spared.

Let me tell you, they are most likely going to get there ASS kicked.

It takes experience to know how to fight and control your emotions.

I Bounced for eight years used to fight weekly with Blood on my shirt every shift for awhile. I did close protection and private security for fourteen years. I have gone to the Emergency to get hands and nose checked out at least a dozen times and broken bones. 

I can hold my own, but I never underestimate anyone.

Wind, eyes, Bone, take his wind he can't fight, take there sight they can't fight, break a Bone its over.

Best advice if you don't have experience, Kick them in the Balls, throw something in there face and run, if you have friends near hold on to them and don't let go until your friends arrive.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Good discussion. Looking to go into a fight, fighting fair you're already at the disadvantage. Fair fights are in movies as other said. It's a dirty world and sometime you've got to get your hands dirty. If you've got to fight, fight to win by any means and walk away afterwards. I try to avoid fighting as I've been in my share and taken blows and don't enjoy the pains and wounds afterwards. I've trained in different forms and still do, but you can't control the uncontrollable and it's better to not give it an opportunity to put a knife in your back. Being better armed and skilled with firearms when the shyt hits the fan is certainly a plus but being in better condition, state of mind, confident and trained to fight without them is only an advantage too and it's one that can bring you to higher level of living with less fear overall, decisive moves and a clearer mind to deal with any situation with a more positive outcome.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I have done martial arts and security for about 25 years. 99.9% of people have no idea what to do. However, your best course of action is to avoid conflict - even if you are trained. It is always better to walk away. It is just not worth the risk to get into a confrontation with a nut job.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I remembered this link of a great writeup about fighting and never surrendering. And why. I saved it to favorites to pass it on again and here it is. May you gain from it.

Why Surrender Is Never an Option | Down Range TV


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Why would I fight hand to hand..... I'd pull my gun and shoot his ass... Just kidding... Just kidding... Sort of.

I'm 6'7" 250... I'm also old.. But in my life many little guys tried to knock the big guy down. I alway found diplomacy and/or just walking away is the best method. I've walked away from many many confrontations and been called names for it but I was always the bigger man for it. Names don't mean crap. Yeah, when attacked, I'd fight the stupid guy and feel bad when he was broken. 

Now, being old, if attacked, I would shoot him.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> It's not a good idea to expose your ass to an arrow


Very true. Shot in a cheek though is far from as bad as getting shot in what's close it.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Look lets face it, I'm a woman. I'm not as gritty as I was 20 years ago. I've given birth twice, gained weight and don't do things like we used too. Yes, I've been in fist fights and now as a mother, I'm not proud of my actions. (insert deep sigh here) I've doe popped the piss out of several, even a man or two in my times. Got my point across real quick.

I was raised up by a Law Enforcement father who taught us girls that we had to be able to do things just as well , if not better than our brothers, but we had to do it *lady like*. _Now if thats now a little hard to do I don't what is_. As far as the brothers went, they didn't fight fair. I'm not by any means a slow learner, neither were they so it didn't take long till they figured out that I would fight back, and hurt them in the process. Fighting dirty come into play real quick, and fighting like a man was learned early on.

Do I want to have to fight hand to hand. Honestly, _no_. My body hurts to much from the abuse it took in my younger years, a couple of car wrecks that did damage, and genetics. But if I have too, I'm gonna puff up like that baddest b!*$% there is and hope I can make them think twice about it ...lol


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I could be really vicious in a self defense situation, if I had no option, that said, I would ALWAYS choose to escape if given the chance. If I had to try to save my little one, or myself, I would anything, bite, gouge etc. I suspect most women on this forum would do the same.

Women in general have 30% less muscle mass then men. Unless we are trained in martial arts, we won't be able to subdue a male. Even a knife won't do you much good because usually the guy can get a hold of your arm. If a threatening male gets within 10 feet of you, good luck. You lose 10% of your muscle mass with each decade after 30, unless you lift weights and really work out. I would not even want to fight another female.

My philosophy is not to let any one that close to me. Run first, hide second, fight last. If you have to fight, I would tend to think surprise would work best. Your first whack should be hard, real hard.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> In my almost 60 years on this old earth *I have never been in a fair fight*. The only desired results is to be the one that walks away when the fighting is over no matter what it takes to accomplish this result.


In the words of Clint Smith, "if you're not cheating, you're not winning."


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> 6'7" ? Man,must be tiring dodging those booms and bulkheads! HAHAHA


Booms are ok but I do, on occasion, forget to duck going thru a bulkhead. My boat has 6'8" of headroom but those bulkheads are hard... Even harder than my head.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

IngaLisa said:


> My philosophy is not to let any one that close to me. Run first, hide second, fight last. If you have to fight, I would tend to think surprise would work best. Your first whack should be hard, real hard.


HA..I'm afraid I couldn't out run them, and then find a place to hide. I'd be sucking for air and begging for a smoke break! LOL I'd be screwed!


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been fighting for 3 years now and wrestling for 7. In my opinion and what most people would recommend is that you don't fight unless you absolutely have to. Training every day doesn't make you bullet proof and there is always that chance of that one lucky punch that sits you down. In a situation where you had no other option than some formal training does help but unless you keep up your training it is definitely a perishable skill. Hands up and gun loaded. ;-)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a few scraps in my early years. I've taken on two guys about my size and won - and taken on three and lost. If I had to fight I fought to win but I would take a hit and then walk away if I could. After high school I started learning Karate and after a year with an instructor who was teaching full contact competition I switched to another. The second class opened with him saying something like; "Karate is no good against an opponent that is twice your size or anyone with a gun." Well being just 5'10" and 150 lbs I decided that what I really needed was a gun. That was exactly 1 year and two weeks after I had started my training and I never went back. I have had a few drunks that wanted to see if I was tougher than they but I never really got into a fight after that.

If you have to fight make it as fast and deadly as you can. It is not a contest to see who can take the most blows. Mostly I like people and I seem to get along with just about everyone. Those I don't get along with don't bother me because they are too busy finding others to disagree with. I was good with guns - seven years ago and I am finally healthy enough to get back to them. I may even try small bore silhouette. It looks interesting and gives me a goal to "shoot" for. Family members all practice "instinctive shooting and I am lethal out to about 10 yards but I like shooting small groups more than anything. I have shot groups as small as .33" at 100 yards with a 358 Winchester and 5/8" with an 03A3 with the military sights. I am looking forward to shooting those guns again - as soon as my back will let me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As for the OP's question, . . . I believe from 68 years of observation that an 80/20 or 90/10 split is probably right. The big number will flee if they can, . . . if not at the first sign of confrontation.

The rest go from "standing their ground, . . . won't be pushed" to "whaco Jackos" that once fired up are like an solid propellent rocket, . . . just gotta burn down.

Very seldom have I ever seen any of them change their spots, . . . runners always run, . . . whackos always tear the place up.

I guess, since I "grew up on the wrong side or the tracks" tend more toward the whacko side, . . . but then again, . . . that mirrors two of the "Rules for a USMC gunfight".

22.Decide to be aggressive ENOUGH, quickly ENOUGH. 
23.The faster you finish the fight, the less shot you will get. 

And while I didn't know them all back in RVN days, . . . we pretty well applied them correctly as needed.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I have no trouble fighting another man, the problem I've always had was winning. I've replaced more uniforms than anyone I know. Don't get me wrong, they all went to jail, I just got my a** whooped in the process. Friday & Saturday nights always sucked & a full Moon really does matter.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Given a choice, I'll always try to get away. If forced to, however, I'll let my concealed 1911 convince the other guy to flee. It's worked twice. Once on an attempted home invasion, the second on an attempted carjacking by two thugs.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I grew up getting my ass beat till I was bloodied in the school yard, it isn't that uncommon of a story. At first I was trying to be a good kid, I tried following the rules, and when that failed well the dynamics had to change, cause I understood most no one cares about your safety and well being more than you, you can't rely on anyone to save you/help you, help is great, and it is great to know when to ask for it, but NEVER count on it, or expect it. It is cause of this realization at a young age I fought, cause fleeing just boosted my enemies ego and meant a worse ass beating the next day. I learned you don't always win but when you fight and they have to spend their time licking their wounds this gives you time to recover as well, have some peace, and be prepared to meet them head on again.

Since then my life has been a lifestyle not of fear but of understanding and respect of how fragile life can be, and what is necessary to really protect myself from the clear and present dangers which a majority of society will bury its head in the sand to ignore. I am not a violent person, but God may not be enough to help you if you come after me, and it might be the last thing you ever do if I deem you threat enough to defend myself to the full extent.

I would fight, not cause I think I am rambo, but cause that is what option I felt my life gave me, and it is cause this experience fighting will be my go to mechanism, cause behavior conditioning has taught me running and giving the enemy my back is far more dangerous then meeting them with tooth and nail.

So no internet troll goes and claims that I think I am some bad ass, there is a huge difference between fantasizing about survival and combat vs training, experiencing, and having a mindset for it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> I grew up getting my ass beat till I was bloodied in the school yard, it isn't that uncommon of a story. At first I was trying to be a good kid, I tried following the rules, and when that failed well the dynamics had to change, cause I understood most no one cares about your safety and well being more than you, you can't rely on anyone to save you/help you, help is great, and it is great to know when to ask for it, but NEVER count on it, or expect it. It is cause of this realization at a young age I fought, cause fleeing just boosted my enemies ego and meant a worse ass beating the next day. I learned you don't always win but when you fight and they have to spend their time licking their wounds this gives you time to recover as well, have some peace, and be prepared to meet them head on again.


Yup, same here. I spent time in the hood back in the 60's. Running did no good and you get tired of getting whooped on. There was no help. It was learn to fight or give up. You also learn quickly there is no such thing as a fair fight. If you try, you will lose. The other guy just wants to win.

A bunch of years later and I'm too old for that crap. Too old, too fat, knee's not in the greatest of shape and I smoke. That's why I cc. Protection for me and the wife is what matters. I will avoid a situation if at all possible but if it comes down to me or them.......I will be ready.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

I was of the same mold a lot of other guys were here. Grew up not getting in any fights till I was a new kid in a new town. Didn't know how to fight and got my butt kicked a couple times. Started taking karate and things changed for me. Learning to defend myself quickly changed things. Once the bullies learned they couldn't beat me they stopped trying. Haven't been in a fight in years but if someone was hell bent on fighting me I wouldn't back down. I am a big guy 6'3-6'4 depending in what convenience store I am walking out of and about 275 lbs so most random people on the street are less prone to giving me any problems. I would give anyone the opportunity to not fight me but if they persisted I wouldn't run.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I've never got into a fight, not at school, not now, not ever, because i think people have always seen me as a regular decent likeable guy and have therefore never wanted to pick a fight with me. If other people are always getting into fights maybe they should wonder what it is about them that upsets people?
Me, I go with this survival strategy- _"The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle"- Sun Tzu, 600 BC _


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I've never got into a fight, not at school, not now, not ever, because i think people have always seen me as a regular decent likeable guy and have therefore never wanted to pick a fight with me.


Maybe it's your winning personality.



Lucky Jim said:


> If other people are always getting into fights maybe they should wonder what it is about them that upsets people?


Maybe it's my winning personality


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I know how to fight, and I learned jujitsu when I was young, so I know how to take care of myself.

But if someone inclined to fight you gets that close, you have screwed up, or they jumped you....


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> I've never got into a fight, not at school, not now, not ever, because i think people have always seen me as a regular decent likeable guy and have therefore never wanted to pick a fight with me. If other people are always getting into fights maybe they should wonder what it is about them that upsets people?
> Me, I go with this survival strategy- _"The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle"- Sun Tzu, 600 BC _


With a statement like that you strike me as one of those guys that say when a women gets raped that she brought it on herself by dressing like a slut, or that she secretly wanted it.

When I was growing up I witnessed my neighbor douse his dog in gasoline and set it on fire... I don't think it was cause there was anything wrong with the dog.
Shit is sometimes people are just cruel ****ing individuals, plain and simple. Most bullies usually come from abusive and broken homes, and they gain power trips by
****ing up another kids day, cause that is what they learned to do from their family.

I don't need to ask myself why I got into so many fights, I know why. Cause I had a huge mouth, I said what was on my mind, I did what I thought was right no matter what anyone thought. It didn't make me cool, didn't make me awesome, hell no. But when you see some kid bouncing the head of a mentally handicapped kid off the front fender of a car and every other sheeple in the group is watching, well guys like me step up. I don't think the mentally handicapped kid did anything to deserve it, sure he may be annoying as hell, but doesn't give me right to go laying hands on him, nor can I stand by and watch a meat head have a field day on the poor guy.

You could ask yourself what it is about you that upsets them, but maybe they should be asking what it is about themselves that makes them so upset. Just another point of view.


----------



## iceman2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is an interesting idea, which I believe may have some mileage regarding dealing with combat!

I would propose, it IS of use to play PS3 or Xbox type combat games, like black opps 2 or something similar, with various scenarios, landscapes, and situations, ( first person type game, 3D if you have the TV. I have a large 3d TV,And these games can be very immersive! I know it’s only a game, but think about it, situations pop up quite quickly enemies are thrown in here and there, with all sorts of weapons. Also nowadays these games are pretty realistic and accurate. Not saying it’s as good or better than a real war game. But it helps you to make quick decisions, look for hide outs, weigh situations up, scavenge weapons of those who have been killed in the game. In short it puts you in an virtual war environment or environments. Watch for potential hazards and dig ins of an enemy. There’s a lot can be of use in these games. I really do feel they can help quite a lot, thinking and looking on the run, with bullets flying all over the place, and helps with reaction times to situations, it’s a mind tuning exercise.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

iceman2 said:


> Here is an interesting idea, which I believe may have some mileage regarding dealing with combat!
> 
> I would propose, it IS of use to play PS3 or Xbox type combat games, like black opps 2 or something similar, with various scenarios, landscapes, and situations, ( first person type game, 3D if you have the TV. I have a large 3d TV,And these games can be very immersive! I know it's only a game, but think about it, situations pop up quite quickly enemies are thrown in here and there, with all sorts of weapons. Also nowadays these games are pretty realistic and accurate. Not saying it's as good or better than a real war game. But it helps you to make quick decisions, look for hide outs, weigh situations up, scavenge weapons of those who have been killed in the game. In short it puts you in an virtual war environment or environments. Watch for potential hazards and dig ins of an enemy. There's a lot can be of use in these games. I really do feel they can help quite a lot, thinking and looking on the run, with bullets flying all over the place, and helps with reaction times to situations, it's a mind tuning exercise.


iceman2,
I'm sorry but I have to disagree. A quick mind and fast accurate assessment are only two of the skills needed in combat what the games teach does not cover the strength, stamina and what to do with all that adrenelin that is pumping through your veins. The fear in a confrontation will cause most people to freeze - or run. Running can be a good tactic in some cases, after all it is hard to lose a fight that never happens. If you have to fight then you need to be prepared to be injured and to injure your opponent. The first 3 seconds of a fight are where it is won. Your first two strikes must be swift and lethal or you might be fighting for too long and that means you are going to be hurt.
My first real fight was when I was 14. My opponent was twice my size and more than a foot taller. He was going to hurt me but he wanted to humiliate me first and that gave me one chance. While he was talking I simply stroked his shin with the edge of my "wingtip" shoes. When he bent over to grab his leg I brought my elbow down on the base of his skull. Then I ran. The next time I saw him he treated me like a friend - I guess he figured that I was not the person to mess with.
When I was 17 a friend of mine was on leave after going through Marine basic and was being a general jerk talking about his being trained to kill and all. A year older and a bit taller than me he wanted to test his skills and pushed me to get me to fight. I told him to stop, that I didn't want to fight. Well he pushed me again and I reacted with a kick to the groin and as he bent over I grabbed him by the neck with my right arm and stepped forward and bent him backwards over my back. With a single move from there I could have broken his neck but I let him go and he ran away yelling something about me being crazy.
I don't like to fight. If someone is a threat I would rather reduce the threat level or escape it. If I can't do either of those I just respond with a quick and lethal strike that ends it. Real life is not a boxing match or a wrestling match. In real life you stop the attack with a swift, short response that ends the attacker's ability to continue.
I am not a "bada$$. I am an easy-going, friendly person who enjoys a good time as much as anyone but I do know what it takes to win a fight.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah in my younger days I was always getting into scrapes because i had a temper but I've mellowed a bit since then, sure I still feel rage welling up when situations come along, but it only lasts a second or two before I think "I'm not an animal!", and it dies down.
> I find the best way to avoid a fight is to use the word "sorry" to defuse the situation, it's often hard to say it but it usually does the trick.
> For example my neighbour came hammering on my door a couple of years ago telling me to stop feeding the street pigeons so I answered the door and went straight into apology mode with "Oh I'm sorry mate, I didn't think anybody'd mind", and he walked off.
> I wonder if he'd have been so quick to come knocking if he'd known I'm an ex-convict (3 months vigilante rap after I once went up against a black drug gang single handed)..
> The "hotel" where I guested for 3 months-


Btw no offense mate, but I am calling you on your I never got into fights statement due to your previous post on this thread. Not personal, but I do believe in calling people on their shit.



Lucky Jim said:


> I've never got into a fight, not at school, not now, not ever, because i think people have always seen me as a regular decent likeable guy and have therefore never wanted to pick a fight with me. If other people are always getting into fights maybe they should wonder what it is about them that upsets people?
> Me, I go with this survival strategy- _"The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle"- Sun Tzu, 600 BC _


Which is it?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Having been out of Service for 40 years, I still think I can react to a threat properly, if not as fast as before. But as an older friend told me, "don't pick a fight with an old fart, he'd just as soon kill you as maim you"!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

My two cents. I won't get into what I have done or where I studied. Everyone needs to step back and look within. A school yard fight, bar brawl, or sparring in a ring, but how many have been jumped by a person without a word spoken with their intent unkown? This is what will be what happens in a WTSHTF situation. Fighting someone with emotions established through verbal judo and posturing is what most have been involved in. The aftermath of killing someone when no words were exchanged and no emotion until after the confrontation will have long lasting affects on the rest of your life because you will ask, "who was that person?" and "why me?" Train and train but don't forget it's not a passing thing, survive but remember it's not over when the fight is over. The first thing is, could you have gotten out of it before it happened? After it happened, can you afford the pending civil or criminal lawsuit after the fight? Why did it happen? Did you put yourself in the situation, or did the situation happen around you? As a soldier your put into the situation but after the person is dead at your feet it doesn't matter. A fight should be looked at as to the death because unless the ground rules are set , death should be viewed as the outcome.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I view fights on two different fronts

1. Avoidable fights - through communication or ignorance
2. Serious threats to safety which will persist even through communication or ignorance. 


personally I attempt to avoid physical conflict if there is no serious threat existing in absence of the fight itself.

I tend to view the second category as very serious. I am willing to use lethal force if required to defend myself.

Previously I was an extreme pacifist, however, after other people using force against myself, I have quickly learned one must be prepared to kill someone who confronts you physically and will not respond to reason or diffusion of their initial attacks.

It is simply too dangerous to let someone else defeat you physically in this day and age. 

It is not about "fighting" people it is about incapacitating or killing people who threaten your safety and freedom.


It is difficult to ignore systematic attacks though, I know there is a breaking point when civil attacks can create a physical response.
It is really unforunate that clandestine attacks can serve to destroy people through various corruptions of civil process and image. This is the game of the "big players" out there, they may not attack you but they will attack your finances, your paper-self and your image. 

Physical fights are the least of peoples worries. Its very easy to kill people. The idea of defeating someone is something best confined to competitive sports and stage shows like televised wrestling. 

Combat is lethal if it matters. Its better to kill someone in their sleep than have them have a defence. A successful warrior does not have an adversary.


----------



## Realist (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum- it's nice to meet you. This is an interesting thread, and it's a question I've thought about a lot. I've been doing krav maga for about two years now, 1.5 hours per class, 2-3x a week. I started off having never thrown a real punch (I'm an only child, never got into fights at school), but now I'm a lot more confident in my ability to defend myself. At 5'2", 115lbs, I'm not going around looking for trouble, but I do know that if someone attacked me, I would put up a good fight. So much of krav maga training is about being mentally prepared to defend yourself anytime, anywhere, never giving up, and practicing the techniques until they become second nature. Would I be able to take on someone who is big, well-trained, and sees me coming? Probably not. But I don't look like a fighter, so if someone attacks me thinking I'm an easy target, they are mistaken. I have the element of surprise on my side, plus I fight dirty. My goal is simple: avoid fighting if possible, and if that's not realistic, deliver enough hurt that I have time to get away. I travel internationally a lot, so for me, carrying a gun or knife is not really a practical alternative, but I like knowing that if I had to, I could defend myself (or at least not go down without a fight).
If you have no training at all, please take a basic self defense class, but realize that being able to apply real technique takes LOTS of practice, because you have to be able to perform under stress. The first time I sparred with someone, all the techniques I learned went out the window, and it took many more tries before I even started to get the hang of it - and this was with headgear and boxing gloves on. Everything changes after you take that first punch to the head - you have to learn how to control that fear and adrenaline so that it doesn't control you. For what it's worth, I really enjoy krav and plan to keep training for the foreseeable future. Even if I never need to use it, it's fun and it's great exercise - plus, you form pretty tight bonds with people you roll around with on the ground and try to punch in the face. I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

My survival strategy is to say "Sorry mate" to anybody who seems to be shaping up for a fight and it defuses a situation in an instant, I've never been in a fight in my life!
So forget what John Wayne said in "She Wears A Yellow Ribbon" about saying sorry being a sign of weakness, it often takes more guts to say "sorry" than to start swinging your fists..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's an easy way to disarm a situation, and gives you an edge, just in case he keeps pushing it.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*Realist:* I studied some Krav Maga and analyzed it based off what experience I have had in previous training. The two thing that bothers me the most about Krav is that it is strong hand focused. The issue with this is, you are first going to be used to primarily using your dominate side, if your opponent isn't incapacitated quickly and has any training he will notice this and use it against you. ( default dominate side is usually right, but you can pick up quickly if someone is dominate south paw. )

The other issue is that if your main hand/leg is injured you are not only at your regular disadvantage of being injured, but it is multiplied, as I have seen many krav students struggle to transition to their weak hand to manage. Due to their lack of weak hand training tend to over compensate, or get off balance very easy as it is from the get go awkward and their muscle memory is not trained for that usage.

Krav is better than nothing, and I do like the fact that it focuses on gross motor skills, rather than fine motor movements, and some of the science behind it is pretty smart for someone without extensive hand to hand combat training. But I would also recommend if you are going to invest long term into HHC skills then do some training in a style which encourages equal usage of both strong and weak hand techniques.

I hope this helps you and anyone who reads.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Get as far away, as fast, as you can from any hand-to-hand combat. We are talking about staying alive here not winning a war for "the homeland".
If you are surprised then use every means at your disposal to kill the attacker. A short shotgun is the best weapon but a pistol isn't bad if you can hit your target. Other than that a pipe, chain hunk of wood or anything that will extend your reach while you are backing away is a good thing.
If he is armed use your mind. It will take him about 1 1/2 seconds to react to an unexpected movement - think! what can you do in 1 1/2 seconds......


----------



## jrogersp (May 2, 2013)

I grew up in a small town and had to earn the right to not get my butt kicked everyday, I am now 50 and although I have not had to fight for a lot of years I would hope that I can still take care of business if the need arises. The last fight I was in was when I came out of a mini mart and was jumped by 3 guys I never even new was there. It ended with two of the guys running and the third in a Coma. I was lucky that he came around after my second night in jail and came clean to the police about what happened. After saying all of this, I would recommend you learning how to street fight first and foremost, and do not ever fight clean, you never know when you are going to be fighting for your life. Personally, I don't want to get hurt so I make sure that I do everything I can to put the other guy down first. If I had to kill, I believe I would with no second thoughts after all, I don't and have never gone looking for trouble but if someone else comes looking then you are only defending yourself, and a lot of the time (these days) it is either you or him/them.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was in the military for 5 years, a SWAT operator/Counter-sniper for 7 and have been a a cop for 23. I decided a long time ago that I was willing to extinguish a human life in defense of another, or my own. It is certainly not something I want to do though. Several of my fellow officers have killed people. Some have been OK with it, some have not. It is not something I think you can truly prepare yourself for until the moment is at hand. I have been shot at more times than I can remember, and the thought that went through my mind was invariably "Where did that bastard go???!!!" I have little doubt I could cope with it. I stand 6'2" and weigh in at 320 with a BMI of 13. I can kill someone with my bare hands and regrettably almost did. "When passion governs, she never governs wisely." When that 150 lb. kid was lying lifeless on the ground I was sweating bullets! I just drove my shoulder in to him as he ran away from a drug deal. He went airborne and hit a brick wall. I just didn't expect him to be so fragile. I still thank God he gulped a breath and ran from us again. A drug deal is not worth a life. It was scary. Prepare yourself for it and remember that if the guy is huge, armed and intent on causing serious bodily injury or death to you, He made the choice not you.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I am now 59 heading towards 60 my last fight was 55 with a young mentally ill Thai boxer in a correctional mental health setting. Help arrived after I prevailed. Would I willingly put myself in such a situation again? Of course not but it was a misperceived situation that got me there to begin with. I can say distancing and knowing this particular inmate worked to my advantage. As did the fact that I knew he had murdered his father and I didn't have any claim on his affections. Avoid the fight if you can, if you can't don't expect mercy from your opponent(s)Don't fight their fight he was a striker I used grappling.(I was also bigger than him) You're going to get hit get on with it. Don't give up and if you are fighting fair you are not trying hard enough to win. It didn't apply in this instance but in the Marine Corps I was taught to improvise weapons from my surroundings be it shovel, hand full of dirt, whatever. It's not a gun but it's better than bear hands.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I could tear somebody up with a pair of bear hands! provided they are not still attached to the bear.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

A lot of good stuff in here... I'm just gonna answer the question. "Yes"


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I read the posts here and I have to say that at my age, I wouldn't be able to fight long enough to effectively defend myself. I would cross the street to prevent an incident. If that failed, I'd say I'm sorry, and beg forgiveness. Barring that, I'd have to defend myself and kill the guy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am getting older and more and more broken by the day. Hopefully I can ride out my career without too many more bar brawls and combative suspects. I do know that District Attorneys and our Grand Jury have failed to indict when lethal force was used in an "non symmetrical" incident. The older I get,the more likely it is that if you pick a fight with me or my family you might find yourself with a .45 caliber void in your thoracic cavity. I saw the Grand Jury fail to indict when a man shot his daughter's lover in the keester as he jumped out of her bedroom window and when a store owner pumped 5 rounds into a jeep after it fled from a gas drive off. The driver barely survived. I'm never a fan of leaving my fate in anyone's hands but anything is better than a dirt nap.


----------



## breakingcontact (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing wrong with keeping the Nikes tied tight and high stepping your way out of conflict. However, better be ready to throw down if necessary. I work out and train in basic MMA. Doesn't make me feel like a tough guy. Exact opposite. Makes me humble. I'm stronger than most. Better technique than some. But not all.


----------



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

This was a great read. I've been in only one fight as a teen and i did what most said, I hit hard, hit fast, and ran like hell. I'm not confrontational at all and back down quickly when things escalate. However, I now have kids and a wife and all that changes. I do carry a Leatherman Wave with me at all times just in case. I agree that running or avoiding is the best. I don't ever want to get into a fight. However, like many, if you back me into a corner or try to hurt my family it is on and I turn into that whacko crazy guy. I've almost crossed the line a few times on going all ape crazy. So I know I can do it if need be. But it freaks the hell out of me every time. Want to avoid that at all costs.


----------



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

im going to have to say there is a certain art in talking your way out of a fight. over the past 10 years i have been fortunate enough to get away with only using my words... fortunatly no spelling was involved.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm too old to take a beating and too young to die. I carry a gun.


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't mind standing and banging with another man . Always have when I need it to . That's before I got into martial arts 2 nd deg in taekwondo and 3 degree in combative hapikido but always true to we're I started street fighting. I'm still training 5 days a week banging and clanging.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Can I really fight another man? YES and if the fight lasted longer then 8 to 10 seconds I would have to evaluate what I did wrong and make sure it doesnt happen again.


Doc


----------



## ARCS (May 5, 2012)

You can have all the skills in the world, but if you don't have the right mindset all your practice is for not...


----------



## ARCS (May 5, 2012)

This is a superb article by an ARCS Self Defense & Combatives guest author, Jonathan E. Kiser, that deals with what you must be mentally prepared to do and deal with should you be violently attacked. 
Take the 2-3 minutes to read it, I promise you it is worth your time and more!
Critical Desensitization ? ARCS Self Defense & Combatives


----------



## cant (Aug 9, 2013)

If you are not ready to bite off his scrotum or his larnyx, you aint ready at all.


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

_If you are not ready to bite off his scrotum or his larnyx, you aint ready at all._

but you can't walk around like this all day - every day. ARCS is right you have to know when and how to make the mental change into fight mode. being aware of what is going on around you is a big part of not being a target. bad guys look for some one who is an easy mark.
or some one who is distracted. if you are aware of what is going on around you, the odds of you being attacked will drop by about 75%

the other part of this is what is your fitness level? can you fight all out for 30 seconds? or sprint 200 yards?
are you in shape? to fight or run? 
bad guys look for an easy mark. if you don't see the attack coming you can't do much about it.
you also have to get used to throwing the switch , and dealing with the adrenal stress response here every one is different. 
and you need to be used to being in that zone.

- JADM
"If you find yourself in a fair fight, your tactics suck." ― John Steinbeck.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

jadm said:


> _
> 
> - JADM
> "If you find yourself in a fair fight, your tactics suck." ― John Steinbeck._


_ exactly

Pick your battles and pick the field of engagement. Do those two things against an enemy spoiling for a fight and you have him._


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

There is a natural physiological mechanism built into each of us called "fight or flight." This response is autonomic, in other words it is automatic and it will trigger whether one likes it or not. There are several key and critical body and mind events that happen when triggered, but first a word on what triggers the reaction. 

Stress, apprehension, undue pressure, anxiety all trigger f-f in an individual. That means that there are a LOT of things that can potentially and actually cause the f-f reaction to occur. Further, escalation of any of these trigger issues will bring on the reaction more quickly -- in seconds in some people depending on their underlying life-stress issues and the perceived (not always consciously) threat points. That means that at times cumulative low-level stress points may trigger the f-f reaction even when any given individual response would not cross the threshold as a trigger stressor. 

A classic example of that phenomenon is fights with spouse/parents, where cumulative low stress points keep the overall anxiety level of the one entering f-f at a constant ready level and "snapping" into f-f becomes common and virtually a learned response. 

Now, on to what happens when triggered... First is a rise in adrenaline and other endorphins. They in turn give rise to rapid heart rate and generally one can be said to enter into f-f at around 100 beats per minute if other conditions are met (stress-induced not exercise induced). The body then begins a very rapid adjustment in preparation for f-f where blood vessels in the extremities constrict, halting a lot of blood flow to those regions, breathing pace gets more rapid and shallow, sensory perception is magnified (hearing and sight grow in capacity and sharpness), and upper brain functions are shut down with the body reverting to brain stem core activities. The body essentially becomes a machine prepared for battle in that it grows stronger from hormone influx, feels little pain in extremities or head, bleeds much less, and stops thinking high order thoughts. (Partially why people say such utterly stupid stuff when under f-f, even if that stupid stuff escalates the fight or causes harm to the relationship.) 

Now, put all these things into action in an unprepared person who has not "built in" by repetition under stress an actual planned muscle memory response and you end up with the classic arms flailing, screaming lunatic who mostly gets hurt or who gets the shakes (during hunts often called buck fever) or turns tail running, even if running brings greater harm. 

Fight or flight is the reason great fighters learn to control their stressors, for though there are strength and body protective gains to be made under f-f, the loss of higher brain function largely renders those gains insignificant, and in fact the idea is to get the other guy into that state so he can be manipulated in his rage. It is also the reason that great shooters are able to control their circumstances during gunfights. They get faster and better instead if the opposite if they have a built in response under pressure.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i wouldnt be strong enough. thats why i am armed.


SHTF I have no intention of getting into any fist fight. No one will get that close. Cross the line you will be shot, no questions no long drawn out conversation.
And yes I can do it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have always prided myself on my ability to deescalate volatile situations. I have been to domestics that were almost to the point of violence and when I left, the couples were completely calm, rational and peaceful if not even apologetic. Words have prevented 99.9 percent of the violence I have been confronted with in 24 years of law enforcement. Being 6'1" and having a muscular frame has also been a great deterrent. 

Years ago I was called to a home where a man was planning to fight his adult stepson when he got home. I arrived before he did and asked the guy what it would take to prevent this fight. He refused to back down and insisted I'd have to fight him and he was going to jail. I reluctantly said "OK, well, let me make sure my spray, taser and baton are ready." "Do you have the money for bail ready?" "I'll need to get some personal information so the newspaper gets your name right, and fines and costs are going to be through the roof for the resisting arrest charge." "I love your Blazer, I had a K5 just like that, I replaced the Automatic hubs with manuals and pulled the G-80 Gov Lock and went with an Eaton Posi, Is that a Ramsey Winch? I like that" His stepson came home, I chewed him out for his part in the argument and it ended without a punch being thrown. Words can move mountains.

As for being able to fight, my advanced years and lots of wear and tear on my body are certainly taking a toll. I like to pick my battles wisely and have never lost a physical confrontation. But you can't kid yourself either. Discretion is the better part of valor. There is no shame in living to fight another day, if you can. 

I would love to die in a rocking chair many years from now on a fall day whilst watching the leaves fall to the ground with the sun warming my face. If that is not my fate and I die on patrol tonight I just want to die well. I want to go knowing I saved a few lives and left this a better place than I found it.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I've been in a few scraps when I was younger but only 2 to the death fights. There is no fair way to fight. You fight to win without exception.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PrepperDogs,
If you have to fight... fight to win because the other alternative is simply not acceptable.


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

fedorthedog said:


> I get in fights several times a year, trying to get someone into custody during an arrest. (Had one Wednesday night) Very few people know how to fight and when you find someone that does you have a problem. If you have to fight, attack hard and do not stop until the other guy is down and out. Hit the groin or throat use what ever weapon you have at hand, If you have a gun shove off of the bad guy get distance then draw. If you are too close you will be fighting for your own gun. ( I have had to do this and it S*cks) The best way is armed and with distance.


 As fedorthedog said!

those of you who default to the gun as a way of solving all problems you have to do a little thinking. first go on utube and look up the










Next ask around and find some one who plays airsoft - set up the drill & try it. Then try to draw from the holster while the bad guy at 6ft (with in arms reach )charges for the gun. 
Then after the twenty or thirty air soft hickies you will get. stop and think about your training.

you may will have to clear space to get your gun up and running in order to solve your problem.

also; the bad guys do have their own H2H training system!!! :shock:




how many of us are training like this?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

When I was younger, I could and would. 
Sometimes over stupid stuff. 
Today, not so much, that's one reason why I CC.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Jan 27, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> SHTF I have no intention of getting into any fist fight. No one will get that close. Cross the line you will be shot, no questions no long drawn out conversation.
> And yes I can do it.


Me too. At 72 years old I let my Beretta PX4 Storm Compact do the fighting for me. Don't mess with grumpy old men!!!!

I don't miss. I had plenty of practice in Vietnam.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As John Steinbeck once said:

1. Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he'll just kill you.

2. If you find yourself in a fair fight, your tactics suck.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think that it has a lot to with attitude. I wasn't the biggest guy in school. But I was not bullied either. After I put 4" pencil in a boy's neck people rather avoided me (After I got out of juvey).


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Can you really fight another man??"

View attachment 2656


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope most of you are familiar with "The Famous Archie Slap"... "No need for strong violence."

Skip to 1:35


----------



## srtayl (Sep 8, 2013)

In a situation where we are in survival and/or BOL'd, I will flee 100% of the time if I can. It is not a weakness or an inability, rather, it is a situation of realizing that if I get injured, it could very well be deadly because of location, lack of medical services, etc. Just my own 2 cents.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I grew up learning how to fight.. My dad would bring my brother and I in and teach us how to fight. I mean by age 10 we were both pretty proficient. We were taught never to look for trouble but our dad would have kicked our asses if we were to run from someone.. It was just his way. He always said never wait for someone to take the first swing. If you knew you were goin to fight, go ahead and take the first punch. We wouldn't get in trouble when we got home as long as we didn't look for trouble in the first place. He said to do whatever we had to do to win. There was no such thing as a fair fight! That once it came down to a physical confrontation, it was too late to play nice.

Needless to say I was in a few fights in school. After that I joined the Marines and learned a little more of different styles over the years. I even taught some LINE training. I still try not to fight but wont back down for anything.


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

srtayl said:


> In a situation where we are in survival and/or BOL'd, I will flee 100% of the time if I can. It is not a weakness or an inability, rather, it is a situation of realizing that if I get injured, it could very well be deadly because of location, lack of medical services, etc. Just my own 2 cents.


retreat & return with an equalizer, bring your friends! hopefully they too have equalizers.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The sad truth is most of the youth today have no idea how to protect themselves. My fiance has a 20yr old that has never been in a fight before. That just baffles me.. As kids we were ALWAYS outside doing something. Ever since I can remember, we would be out playin ball of some sort, or shootin bb guns, makin forts or even sneakin the Penthouse and Hustler from our parents.. But we were always outside doin something. Even when Nintendo came out, we played it but then would go back outside and play soe more.. 

It seems as kids today want to be online and playin video games constantly!! Then if something happens, their first instinct is to ****in record it instead of jumping in to help someone!!! Not all but a large part of this next generation is absolutely worthless liberals that are afraid to get their hands dirty!!


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

the new way to control the masses.............. 
if we don't comply with big government, they may withhold ALL Sponge Bob episodes *indefinitely*!

(((We must Obey)))


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

C5GUY said:


> Something to ask yourself now...not when you are faced with fight or flee...can you REALLY stand up and fight hand to hand, with another man? Studies show that over 90% of men will flee vs. fight if given the opportunity. This is bred into us through hundreds or actually thousands of generations of our ancestors so it is understandable that we feel the urge to run rather than get involved in a hand to hand situation. I urge you to find a local self-defense course ASAP and start the process of learning how to defend yourself and your family in the event of SHTF or just in the event that your have to fight to survive.
> C5GUY


Best advice I have heard lately. A trained fighter verses an untrained fighter the trained fighter wins 99.997% of the time. One should learn what to do and should actually fight to some degree. When a person is untrained and not having experience with being hit will pause when struck for a second or two. A trained fighter will exploit this pause and the fight will often be over. Took me some time to stop pausing and act. So like the man said, get some training! Spar and do these things so when or if the day comes you're the trained fighter!


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Nachtjager said:


> I have absolutely no ability to physically fight with another guy - besides most of the ******** down here are much larger than me and the "urban" types can take a lot of punishment before it has any effect on them. Therefore, no, I cannot "fight" another man - however, I can pull out my Glock and shoot him in the face. I have caused two drunk cocky ******** down here to walk away just by looking at them seriously and then pulling the grip of a Glock or a 1911 out from behind the belt loop so that it's plainly seen. At that point, they just put up their hands, said "whoa man, didn't want no trouble" (or something to that effect) and walked away.
> 
> I'm just not built to be an MMA fighter, so I'll stick with what I know best. ::redsnipe::


Size is not the issue, my wife is 122lbs and she woops the fat ******** every time she spars. Sometimes they get mad and start getting serious, she then puts them on their arses and the fights over. Heck she gives me a hard time when we spar. Learn to use their size against them. Take their air away and the fight is over. Take out a knee and the fights over.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm what you can call vertically challenged. I'm 5'7 and 170 lbs. Too small to stand toe to toe and box. With that being said, I trained in ju jitsu for several years if it ends up on the ground. But until then I'm going for your eyes, throat, and knees at the first opportunity. Never fight fair. Let the guy who tries to attack you carry his balls or eyes to the ER in a zip lock bag to have them put back on!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

The only fair fight is the one where you have an advantage..


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Bad knees, I'm screwed and I'm 57 so it's a gun fight all the way. no fair fight in love and war! 



MOLON LABE


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Me too, I could never win a fight. I'd have to kill the guy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you ever give it any thought that fighting another man may have gotten way to easy for some of us?
Killing is how you end and win some of them.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am old, I am tired, and I have guns so that I don't have to get into hand-to-hand confrontations with people. I have in the past with mixed results. Now? My response is "meet my little friend called 1911."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I am old, I am tired, and I have guns so that I don't have to get into hand-to-hand confrontations with people. I have in the past with mixed results. Now? My response is "meet my little friend called 1911."


Ain't it the truth now.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Simple answer is YES, but do I want to, No! I've given plenty of a$$ whippins' and I've taken plenty of a$$ whippins'! Growing up close to the border of Mexico, I was forever getting into fights in school. Might have been because of the mouth I had at the time and the crowd I ran with back then. I was forever getting hauled to the office, wasn't hardly a week that I didn't go to the dirt with somebody and occasionally multiple somebodies. Now , being much older and wiser I would prefer not to fight, especially mano a mano. I just don't have the stamina and wind that I had back then but given the right circumstances I wouldn't hesitate a second! But nowadays it would be a very short fight, one way or the other I'll get to that throat, eyes, or ball sack and once I do I own you! Cheers!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I want to see what im capable of before I get too old. I always just try not to fight. I know one of my neighbors needs to get beat. He was outside threatening to strangle his mother last week.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There are in my mind two types of fight....family/friends-where you want to get in a few licks on your brother/cousin/friend...but not do permanent harm

and other..no hold bars, kicking, biting, eye poking out, dirt throwing, knife using, kick em when they are down...

given the option I would like to avoid the second kind...I would also like to avoid gun fights, knife fights, and sword fights... 

My goal in life is to 1. Serve Jesus Christ and 2. Protect my family and provide for them....Walking, running, or hiding from a confrontation that can be avoid and living to provide for my family another day

Now if there is no other choice...I have 21 years of Military service, there is no fair fight here...I will do everything possible to kill (not murder) people or peoples trying to make my job of protecting my family void....With my last little bit of strength and breath I will defend my family...even if i lose..the other folks will consider it a victory not worth the cost


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> There are in my mind two types of fight....family/friends-where you want to get in a few licks on your brother/cousin/friend...but not do permanent harm
> 
> and other..no hold bars, kicking, biting, eye poking out, dirt throwing, knife using, kick em when they are down...
> 
> ...


My father is a retired Marine and he taught my brother and I at a very young age that there is NO SUCH THING as a fair fight. You pick up a 2x4, gouge out their eyes or whatever it takes to win.. Imagine being 7 or 8 years old and your dad telling you this. This is the mindset I grew up with and my dad might have been an asshole for teaching us this at that young an age. I am very glad he did though. Some people aren't willing to do what it takes to win. I know I am though.

Back in the mid 90's I was attacked by 5-6 guys. One of them I broke his jaw, the other I gouged his eyeball out and the third I broke his neck. After that I got the shit kicked out of me and had several broken ribs. But i was still alive.. All in all, I came out ahead and most people in Okeechobee know about that confrontation.. I thank my father for being the asshole he was when we were kids. It might have just saved my life.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> My father is a retired Marine and he taught my brother and I at a very young age that there is NO SUCH THING as a fair fight. You pick up a 2x4, gouge out their eyes or whatever it takes to win.. Imagine being 7 or 8 years old and your dad telling you this. This is the mindset I grew up with and my dad might have been an asshole for teaching us this at that young an age. I am very glad he did though. Some people aren't willing to do what it takes to win. I know I am though.


My father is also a retired Marine, he taught me never to start a fight unless you intend on killing the person. He said this because, once you start something with someone you do not get a vote in how they react. Always be prepared to kill your advisary no matter what. That is what I have passed on to my kids, don't start anything but finish everything, and be prepared to kill if need be.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mine taught me to never start it but to finish it. If you know you are going to fight, to be the first one to attack. No "you hit me first" bullshit. Hit first and hit hard. Don't stop until the other guy is no longer a threat.. You can imagine how this might sound to someone in elementary school but I am very glad he did. Once I got older he informed me a little better and I am VERY glad he did.

I couldn't imagine having some bleeding heart liberal as a parent now knowing what I do about my parents. I feel sorry for kids these days that are over protected by their parents. The ones that say 'Fighting is ALWAYS wrong" "There is always another way".. Sometimes there just isn't and I am glad I have other options than just sitting there crying while getting my ass kicked by someone that doesn't care about 'rules'...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Mine taught me to never start it but to finish it. If you know you are going to fight, to be the first one to attack. No "you hit me first" bullshit. Hit first and hit hard. Don't stop until the other guy is no longer a threat.. You can imagine how this might sound to someone in elementary school but I am very glad he did. Once I got older he informed me a little better and I am VERY glad he did.
> 
> I couldn't imagine having some bleeding heart liberal as a parent now knowing what I do about my parents. I feel sorry for kids these days that are over protected by their parents. The ones that say 'Fighting is ALWAYS wrong" "There is always another way".. Sometimes there just isn't and I am glad I have other options than just sitting there crying while getting my ass kicked by someone that doesn't care about 'rules'...


Starting something to me is not giving me a choice ho to respond. The one rule in fighting is win at all cost. My boy was having a problem on the bus, a smaller kid was hit him in the nuts when he walked past him. Ny boy was 2-3 times his size and didn't want to hurt him but the kid wouldn't stop. I was upset that he didn't pound the kid the first time but I understood his reasons why he didn't. So I told him to trip and fall into the boy with his elbow in front going straight into the kid's chest. So the next time the boy tried to hit my kid he did as instructed and that was the end of it and nobody got in trouble for fighting.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

The happiest most alive feeling I have ever had has been experienced right after being punched in the face... I am weird like that.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Silverback said:


> The happiest most alive feeling I have ever had has been experienced right after being punched in the face... I am weird like that.


I will tell you what I tell my brother. He ALWAYS seems to get hit in the face.. DUCK! lol


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jumping in this late. 

I know I would ABSOLUTELY trade fists with someone. I have had to many many times. I actually enjoy it.... with 2 black belts (American Karate, and Tang Soo Do), competitive kickboxing (as a youth), Combat Ju-jitsu and Krav maga, Army Level 1/2 Combatives, (started martial arts at 9 years old, and never stopped doing it/learning)...HOWEVER!

I do NOT WANT to fight...ever. Having a greater knowledge of hand to hand tradecraft than most opponents I'd likely face presents me with a moral dilemma. Knowing that I could potentially injure someone permanently makes me have reservations about initiating contact. Similar to Use of Force justifications in court cases. Remember Con-air? Now, if that decision is made for me (meaning the other guy hits me first) then i will show zero mercy and break every part of the person I can until they give up. 

I have been in several altercations as a cop (on duty), and as a citizen. Sometimes against multiple adversaries. I always came out on top...but the feelings afterwards have always eaten away at me. The feeling of "man, I shoulda crushed that guy" or "I went too easy on them" have plagued me. It's almost as if being comfortable in a fight, and knowing that you could "wipe the floor with 'em" created restraint due to just being human. I would intentionally hold back for fear of really hurting someone. The part that stings most, is that restraint provided the adversary opportunity to strike back, or walk away and fight another day (possibly with friends). So maybe that restraint showed my opponent that I wasn't willing/capable of severely damaging them...thus appearing weak. 

I still haven't figured out why I restrained so much...but that restraint thankfully hasn't gotten me killed (likely due to the ages at which most of these altercations occured). Knowing my state of mind now, I seriously doubt I would restrain EVER AGAIN. I would provide the lasting message through scars and broken bones that my house is the one to avoid. 

And fair fights do exist...but only amongst men of honor. It's safer to say that you are far less likely to engage in a fight with an honorable man...than it is to be engaged by some thug hooligan or drunk asshole somewhere. For those situations and people like that, I carry a gun.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good post, once you have the knowledge and proven ability to harm someone, you fall pray to the defendants lawyer. I have no such knowledge, and do not intend to let myself be in that position. That said, it's like the old saying, don't bring a knife to a gun fight!!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I know, right....

Sad thing is, I always thought I was saving non-mercy for combat...now that my career is winding down, I wonder if I held back all those times for nothing.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Can, Will, Have. 

I disagree strongly with the OP on the issue of generations being trained to not fight. The truth of the matter is that up until very recently, like 2-3 generations ago, We were raised to stand up for ourselves. We dueled, we fought, boys beat each other up in the school yard. Hell we were a whole nation at war in WW1 and WW2. The whole nation. Everyone. If someone spoke ill of your mother or wife you let 'em have it. 100 years ago we dueled with pistols, 300 years ago we dueled with swords, 1000 years ago the idea of a duel was ridiculous because if you insulted me I'd just attack you right then and there. 

Man kind gives up its honor and strength in trade for civilization and "peace"


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

My father was a Marine Corp Drill Instructor, you should be able to figure out how I was raised . There is no such thing as a fair fight unless it is in the ring, then rules apply. Outside the ring I will do everything in my power to end the fight quickly- very quickly. As a child growing up it was a sin in our house to come home crying about the bully or bully's that beat you up. I was taught at an early age to use whatever force/weapon necessary and at 62 my attitude has not changed much. I have never in my life started a fight or pushed someone to fight but I have ended a few and none of them lasted more than a few seconds. If I can ignore you and walk away I will, if I cannot then someone better call an ambulance because one of us is going to need it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have never seen a fight (outside of the ring) go longer then 30 seconds. 

At 52 I am a lot slower then at 20... but I am also smarter and understand that giving a guy a black eye is not as effective as hitting him so hard in the wind pipe that he curls up and gasp for air. 

Can I fight another man.. yes but chances are I will never have to..I prefer a pistol for close in work


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with M-M. No way I could even think about winning a fair fight. I'd have to put the guy down permanently.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm usually pretty laid back and can let a lot go but I do have a tipping point. Once I get pushed to that point it doesn't turn out well for other people. And if someone attacks me there will be no "fair fight" or "queens rules". I will use any technique necessary to put them down so they stay down.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

It's posts like this thank make me thankful I was a small kid growing up and had plenty of bullies that made me fight. Now that I am a man complete with beard and kittens. I do not mind bruises or blood too much.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Silverback! Great to see you back my man! 
Hope you've been well.
Slip :icon_smile:



Silverback said:


> It's posts like this thank make me thankful I was a small kid growing up and had plenty of bullies that made me fight. Now that I am a man complete with beard and kittens. I do not mind bruises or blood too much.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Until I was moved to Investigations I was the go-to guy when it was time to scuffle. I always loved it. Getting into a knock down bar brawl is more exhilarating than I could express here. I arrived on the scene of a bad domestic in which a scrappy drunk ran over his mother who was just trying to keep him from driving off. She was still under the tire with her abdominal flesh ripped off exposing her entrails and he and his brother were going at it. My backup was a couple of minutes away so I jumped in the fray and got them separated. When everyone was arrested and or on a helicopter I parked to do my paperwork. I could not feel my left hand and it was almost impossible to move. It took months of occupational therapy to get it working right. I get paid to do it but when I have an option, I'm going to avoid it whenever I can.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

No, I'm in my early 30s, and _look_ like I could trade blows. But my right shoulder is destroyed. Gusts of wind dislocate my arm, I've dislocated it doing things like throwing a puppy toy, passing the remote to my wife, pushing my front passenger seat back into place after someone got out of the car from the back seat. My doctor keeps harassing me to get surgery, but I've been unwilling to shell out the money and take that kind of time off of work. Backing away from a confrontation is my only option.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

SLIPPY! Still here and never left! just lurk at the moment as I rarely have time to formulate a proper post. Work has been good!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Silverback said:


> SLIPPY! Still here and never left! just lurk at the moment as I rarely have time to formulate a proper post. Work has been good!


Excellent!
When you get some free time, post the the short video of Silverback Boppin' down the street, throwing exploding stars as kittens dance around you! Classic my man, classic!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First if you're in a fair fight, you're not cheating hard enough. The idea is to whip the other persons ass with as little damage to you as possible. That being said, don't bring a pistol to a knife fight. Bring a shotgun. Lots of slugs. Bring all your buddies with shot guns. The more the merrier.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr. Adrenaline has always sufficed in the past. He should still be good to go. Hopefully..lol. Then there is Mr. Sig.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While probably not smart at my age I still don't back down when challenged one on one. Showing an aggressive physical attitude tends to make the other guy back down. Someday I may regret it but up to this point in my life I've only seriously had my butt kicked once. I refuse to hide but I'm not above grabbing whatever is at hand and womp the other guy with it. I'm not in shape to last long in a fair fight so I don't fight fair nowdays. Instead I dispense PAIN fast and very hard. I haven't got the wind for a long fight.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Could I fight a man? Yes. Could I win such a fight? No, except by most exceptional luck. So hand to hand fighting is pretty close to last on my list of contingencies.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I try not to fight. I've been in a few and have won some and lost some. I have a split eyebrow because I talked crap to a drunk loudmouthed *******, he didn't even feel my punches and I woke up looking at the ceiling. I'm not scared of it but I don't enjoy it like some do. One bit of advice: never piss off an old guy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I never liked fighting but my Daddy did and my Brother still does. I only fight for life and health. Dont get me penned up. I just need three steps to the door Mister. Two steps is not quite far enough. I love everybody. It's called being Saved.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I could absolutely fight another man.

Whether I could do it successfully is another matter.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I could try to fight!! lol 
Better choice would probably be to run...I'm fast!!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> I could try to fight!! lol
> Better choice would probably be to run...I'm fast!!


Remember the other golden rule...Do unto others then split!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I reached the conclusion several years back that a person should only fight with their friends cause everybody else is most likely packing. Then that begs the question of why fight with your firends? Then again your friend might also be packing.Physical violence is not a good plan. Yall drive me crazy a lot.lol.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> I could try to fight!! lol
> Better choice would probably be to run...I'm fast!!


We all suspected you were a fast woman&#8230;


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

enjoyably most likely.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ahhh, But does she wear a mini-skirt???? With it she can run much faster,,,,, and because of it she may have too.....

Nothing but respect Mish,,, but that is too good of a line to pass on posting. : )


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

yes ofcourse , I'm only 21 and can't even count how much fights i have had , I'm not joking)
i have been wounded within a fight once in the hand second time in the leg and in the arm , had broken head about 3 times but believe me the guys who wounded me had a very bad day , they didn't know that they were dealing with the wrong guy)


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm getting a bit old for it.

At 68 I'm not quite as fast as I used to be. 

Heart disease means that a fight better be of a short duration or I die.

However, if I can get my knuckles to smash the windpipe I just may gain enough time to get the Glock 26 out of my pocket with the other hand and the odds will change quickly at that time.

I wouldn't be this old if I didn't have SOME skills.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A three plus year old thread.
A lot of the posters have not been active in a while.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its good if the other guy is physically slow.
While its important I feel this is ego stroking. I feel guilty of it myself.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

I"ve taught karate for over 40 years now. Some people never learn enough to be worth a hoot in a fight. Normally, they are the ones with no fighting 'heart" and nornally don't stay in training long at all, tho. Others learn really swiftly and are truly dangerous in a very few months. Most people, naturally, fall somewhere in between. I was a big wuss as a kid, but once I got my training and really, once I started teaching, i realized how REALLY unlikely it is that an untrained man could hurt me. I also realized how easy it is for me, as a large, strong trained man, to badly hurt an untrained man. I"ve seen dozens of fights, and unless a knife or serious club was involved, almost nothing ever happens to the loser, in any physical way. So there's little reason for the trained person to be afraid, and plenty of reason for the untrained person to be scared as hell of attacking a trained fighter.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Too old and broken now... but I can still draw from concealment and put three 230gr Gold Dots on target in under 2 seconds.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Did somebody mention ego stroking...

I am married with 5 kids, I have changed poopy diapers and been yelled at by my wife, I am older, fatter, and wiser...I have a son in the Corps and one still in diapers. I did 12 years in Corps and 21 in the military total

I have no ego and nothing to prove.. I carry a pistol and honestly will avoid a physical fight at almost all costs...since most younger guys are quicker and stronger then me... I rely on the oldman strength - CUNNING (and a pistol)


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh yeah..I have black belt too. And it comes attached to big old black gun..lol. Yall are crazy peeples.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Playing fair is nice but winning means walking away uninjured in a SHTF situation, preferably with the other guy on the ground.

Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been in my share of fights when I was younger. However more and more people now simply don't look for a one on one fight - instead just the convenience of a mob beating. 

When I was in school it was always fair and arranged. As I got older I noticed that changed, instead perhaps a group of people bar hopping picking on smaller groups or individual people. Heck, when I was 21 I lived near numerous bars and restaurants and saw it first hand. One of the few times I actually pulled a weapon on someone was to thwart a potential 6 on 1 attack late one night. 

Now I'm a little older, slower... will avoid fights if necessary but will defend myself if need be with the help of my two friends, Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I grew up in a place where fighting was the norm. I learned very early there is no such thing as a fair fight. My Dad taught me to hit first and take the other guy out hard and fast, which in the past has gotten me a bit sideways of the LEO's. Now that I am older I have the same mantality. I am to old to go 15 rounds or fight nicely with a 21 year old kid wanting to prove something. I will avoid if it all possible. I go on the principle: Avoid, flight, and then fight. If I am forced to swing I will take you out fast and with any means necessary including putting a bullet in your stupid head. I figure by then I have given you more then enough time to rethink your position. I am no longer young enough to take on all comers and really have no desire to expend a lot of energy on someone elses failure to know I don't care if he lives or dies.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When I get hit i black out and and fall into a rage. Last time it happened I was trying to peel a friend off of a guy outside a bar. I was trying to break it and the steroid laden goon at the door, about 6'4" with arms the size of my legs grabbed me from behind and spun me around and cold cocked me. When I came around 2 people were helping him away and I still don't know what happened. Had his blood all down my shirt and a slight bruise on my forehead and a swollen cheek bone. He hit me good but I wasn't bleeding. I figure a shoved him into the parked car out front and head butted him square on and broke his nose. He had wobbly knees and I was just kinda like "uh where's my glasses?" 

That this happens bothers me I'd much rather remain in control and logical but I have learned to trust this too because it's never not gone my way when it's happened. I figure the fight or flight thing kicks in and it's fight and its auto pilot because my nature is much more peaceful naturally. I am the type to help people normally. 

In my country firearms are not a legal carry or defence option. Defence is acceptable if and when your life is unquestionably in jeopardy through another's malice. The case in court right now has a gun owner shooting a man who was throwing molotovs at his house. He isn't charged with murder but rather illegal storage of a firearm! We are not supposed to keep pistols loaded by our bedsides and it appears this guy had. 

This is so rediculous as had he had to go unlock his safe load a mag then his gun he could be dead or his life's work burned down. The firearms community here is 100% behind him. But he will most likely be proven guilty of illegal storage.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

During in service training this year we had to wrestle each other on mats. I did everything pretty well up until the point where my opponent got on top of me, he's a big guy too. I was completely spent. My back was in extreme pain and there was a terrible shooting pain down my leg. It was an absolute eye opener. At 50 I can still hold my own but I run out of gas FAST. As long as I am in a position of advantage I can take care of business but if a big suspect gets on top of me and I am winding down, I'm turning to deadly force. I carry a Glock 26 in the front of my ballistic vest along with a bear claw knife. If I can't get to a weapon I will dismember them.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, I can fight a man, toe-to-toe, and I have more than once.
It is true that most men will run from a fight, or even be killed by an attacker, because they will not/cannot fight.
I killed an attacker with a knife and it was pretty bad: I went to trial, and that was pretty bad.
I was acquitted, but it still haunts me. But, given the ultimatum of do or die; I will do, until one of us can no longer fight.
Freedom is lost one step at a time. And if I am a prisoner of thugs, then I am not free.



C5GUY said:


> Something to ask yourself now...not when you are faced with fight or flee...can you REALLY stand up and fight hand to hand, with another man? Studies show that over 90% of men will flee vs. fight if given the opportunity. This is bred into us through hundreds or actually thousands of generations of our ancestors so it is understandable that we feel the urge to run rather than get involved in a hand to hand situation. I urge you to find a local self-defense course ASAP and start the process of learning how to defend yourself and your family in the event of SHTF or just in the event that your have to fight to survive.
> C5GUY


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

PrepperDogs said:


> I've been in a few scraps when I was younger but only 2 to the death fights. There is no fair way to fight. You fight to win without exception.


so like you killed someone with your bare hands? :77: :excitement:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is not as hard to do as one might think if you are trained and in good shape - ever in less than good shape there are ways to absolutely end a fight- quickly.

Note: more people are killed by bare hands and feet than with rifles in the USA.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

how many have you done Paul? then tell me again how easy it is.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

C5GUY said:


> Something to ask yourself now...not when you are faced with fight or flee...can you REALLY stand up and fight hand to hand, with another man? Studies show that over 90% of men will flee vs. fight if given the opportunity. This is bred into us through hundreds or actually thousands of generations of our ancestors so it is understandable that we feel the urge to run rather than get involved in a hand to hand situation. I urge you to find a local self-defense course ASAP and start the process of learning how to defend yourself and your family in the event of SHTF or just in the event that your have to fight to survive.
> C5GUY


This study is leaving out one critical bit of information.
By "flee" it means anything other than fight.

Any man would rather talk something through than go straight to fisticuffs. That doesn't mean he is "fleeing" it means he is a man and knows that not every confrontation need come to violence. People, in general understand that violence is not the first response to anything, and should be reserved for the last measure.

So, yes 90% of men will "flee" given the opportunity. Situation dependent, So will I, but just because I don't get violent because some one scuffed my boots doesn't mean I wont get violent to protect life, limb, honor, and eyesight


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The case in court right now has a gun owner shooting a man who was throwing molotovs at his house. He isn't charged with murder but rather illegal storage of a firearm! We are not supposed to keep pistols loaded by our bedsides and it appears this guy had.
> 
> This is so rediculous as had he had to go unlock his safe load a mag then his gun he could be dead or his life's work burned down. The firearms community here is 100% behind him. But he will most likely be proven guilty of illegal storage.


Your honour, I was just cleaning my gun when this bloke started throwing molotovs at my house...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

omitted by dumbness


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

how'd that happen posted in the what you do prep today thread?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Working on the arms and just got the pecs moving just like on the teevee. Need to tackle my back problem. Was messing with a wrestler last month, was good I think that lit a fire under my ass.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*No, I killed him with a Buck Knife.*



Medic33 said:


> so like you killed someone with your bare hands? :77: :excitement:


*No, I killed him with a Buck folder.*
*The thread is titled "Can You Really Fight Another Man??"*
I fought another man, and I had to use deadly force.

Since you are presumably a medic, I cut his carotid. It was accidental, but he caused his own demise.
And you come off like a smarmy punk. How many fights have you been in?
What is a tough one for you? Getting to Dunkin' Donuts through heavy traffic?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At age 63 I would not attempt to fight anyone younger than me with hands and feet only. That's why for the last 40+ years I have carried AT LEAST a 4" fixed blade knife. Now with my concealed firearm license I carry a pistol as well as a knife.
> And thanks to my training and experience I can make a threat assesment and react very close to instantaneously. I actually have used this skill.
> But given the chance I will retreat.


I am 60 and I carry a knife, and I have for a long time. I am no match for savages at my age.
Now-a-days, the savages are too plentiful, and the peaceful too timid. I made my peace with fighting it out, a long time ago.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am 52. Retired Military, Bad Back, sore knees, messed up fingers...

I can however still draw and fire my concealed carry...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> *No, I killed him with a Buck folder.*
> *The thread is titled "Can You Really Fight Another Man??"*
> I fought another man, and I had to use deadly force.
> 
> ...


why yes, yes it was them there donuts needed dunking. but uhm how'd you know? LOL
fights what fights I don't fight I just [email protected] you up so I can fix you up just so I can F&ck you up again. LOL 
yah swards for everyone


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Are You Having A Breakdown?*

Medic33,
You sound like someone on the verge of hospitalization. I have no reason to make up what I wrote.
I have listened to sanctimonious laments before, always from a proven cowards.
If that sounds like an ad hominem attack, that's too bad. I can't think of another way to put it.

What are you doing on this forum? Violence is an everyday thing in America.
Let me send a little contempt your way. 
I suspect that you will never be seen, in any rough parts of Cincinnati, or Louisville. 
Where and when was the last time you ventured into a ghetto?_* Ever?*_
I have and I will do it again, because I am not afraid to do it.
*You are a punk.*


Medic33 said:


> why yes, yes it was them there donuts needed dunking. but uhm how'd you know? LOL
> fights what fights I don't fight I just [email protected] you up so I can fix you up just so I can F&ck you up again. LOL
> yah swards for everyone


To the moderator: Sorry, but I cannot say this in any milder terms.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

:joyous:


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> During in service training this year we had to wrestle each other on mats. I did everything pretty well up until the point where my opponent got on top of me, he's a big guy too. I was completely spent. My back was in extreme pain and there was a terrible shooting pain down my leg. It was an absolute eye opener. At 50 I can still hold my own but I run out of gas FAST. As long as I am in a position of advantage I can take care of business but if a big suspect gets on top of me and I am winding down, I'm turning to deadly force. I carry a Glock 26 in the front of my ballistic vest along with a bear claw knife. If I can't get to a weapon I will dismember them.


The time spent on your back should be your time to rest. Let the other guy get tired, then roll over on him and end it.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

The answer for me would be yes, I grew up as a boxer since the age of 13 living in the south Bronx. I have been in many bouts and many street fights growing up and a handful of fights in adult hood including a few years back with my wife's ex boyfriend ( my step sons father ). I grew up with the mentality of survival of the fittest, this does not mean I think im a tough guy or that I can take anyone all I am saying is being 30 years old with training in boxing, MMA, my very limited time as a marine reserve leaves me to be survival ready I am confident that I can hold my own and do what I can to defend my self and my family, but this isn't possible for a lot of people some that may have disabilities like my wife, or elderly ( not saying I never seen some very strong elders ). I would suggest for those that are able to take self defense classes and stay in decent shape doing anything from walking the neighborhood to local marital art classes, or working out at the gym planet fitness $10 a month.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

i have looked around, in pretoria and in Watts, and been the only white face visible, amongst 100's of people.  i was more concerned in Watts, cause my ccw was legal in S africa, but not in CA. in watts, if you're white, it's just assumed that you're crazy AND carrying a gun, so you're actually left alone pretty well! I"ve always shown attackers deadly force, right from the start, even at the age of 17. Several times now, showing them my pistol was all it took. Firing a shot over their heads worked great once, too (4 to 1 odds) i now regret not having killed all 4. People who want to beat up other people belong in hell.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

triem said:


> i have looked around, in pretoria and in Watts, and been the only white face visible, amongst 100's of people.  i was more concerned in Watts, cause my ccw was legal in S africa, but not in CA. in watts, if you're white, it's just assumed that you're crazy AND carrying a gun, so you're actually left alone pretty well! I"ve always shown attackers deadly force, right from the start, even at the age of 17. Several times now, showing them my pistol was all it took. Firing a shot over their heads worked great once, too (4 to 1 odds) i now regret not having killed all 4. People who want to beat up other people belong in hell.


No you showed fear and cowardice, Brandishing your fire arm or firing over thier heads is not only Stupid as ###, But a damn good way to get your ass killed, If you were truly under attack and your life was being threatened You shoot to KILL, obviously you were were just scared and had no other way to defend yourself


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That guys nuts. His posts make little sense.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I still haven't figured out if he really is off his meds or just trying to play internet survival wacko,


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I looked thru this thread that started 3 years ago and noticed a lot of names to have seemed to have moved on.
Oh, well such is life. 
But I'm still here, and the internet survival wacko is gone, too.
Funny how that happens.
:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm still working on the pecs. I'm honestly too lazy to pick a fight. I'll just as soon let them run their mouths and keep walking. It's not worth the time. But get me mad and I don't know when to stop. Is this the thread where all the guys flex their Internet muscles. Oh well :-/


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm too old to fight, I'll have to shoot.... sorry, at the scarcity and cost of ammo, there won't be a warning shot.


----------

